

Would You Send Your Kids to a School Where Students Make the Rules? - miles
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/116015/sudbury-valley-school-alternative-education-right-my-kids

======
JoeAltmaier
No. Kids go there to learn; they don't yet know how to make the rules.

